# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در خصوص انتخاب سهمیه

## mohammad77s

سلام دوستان عزیز من امروز تو انجمن ثبت نام کردم .
ازتون یه سوال دارم  بنده توی ثبت نام کنکور قسمت سهمیه رو یه مشکل باهاش مواجه هستم 
من قسمت سهمیه خانواده شهدا رو انتخاب کردم خواستم بدونم اگر مورد تاید قرار نگیره خودکار میرم توی سهمیه مناطق ؟ یا باید ویاریش کنم که الانم از وقت ویرایش خیلی وقته گذشته..... در کل اگر سهمیه رو تایید نکنند از کنکور امسال محروم میشم ؟ توروخدا جواب بدید اصلا نمیتونم با این ذهنیت درس بخونم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

ببین تو سهمیه داری یا نه؟ اگه داری از طریق کد ملیت می فهمن که داری اگه نداشته باشی میری مناطق

----------


## mohammad77s

> ببین تو سهمیه داری یا نه؟ اگه داری از طریق کد ملیت می فهمن که داری اگه نداشته باشی میری مناطق


برادرم شهید هست اما نمیدونم تو خانواده شهدا حساب میشه یا نه ؟ اخه یکی گفته بود فقط پدر باید شهید باشه برادر هم حساب میشه ؟

در کل دمت گرم داش راحتم کردی یه مدت فکرمو مشغوا کرده بود ...

----------


## pouyasadeghi

اره سهمیه داری فقط اینو بدون باید بخونی فکر نکن اگه مثلا زیر بیست درصد از هر درسی بزنی بتونی رشته تاپ قبول شی

----------

